# Trident 15



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

How does the trident 15 handle in the gulf? As a fishing kayak?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Love my Trident 13, plenty of storage and an awesome paddling yak. A Trident 15 would be too long for me. I just dont see the point.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Longer = more stability and weight capacity


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I've never owned one, but if I had a choice to have any offshore paddle 'yak, it would be that one.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

archer-1 said:


> Longer = more stability and weight capacity


I straighted a circle hook snapper fishing off my 13' so its pretty darn stable. but youre right more capacity and stability. hauling the thing though, ive gotta lift mine on top of a lifted jeep. that sucks after a long day on the water.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

archer-1 said:


> Longer = more stability and *weight capacity*


Looks like you need the 15 Chad


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Yea. Especially when I take your mother with me!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Zing!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



chaddd said:


> Yea. Especially when I take your mother with me!


Saw that one coming


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Just got it home. This thing is long!


----------

